# open saugeye tournament saltfork



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Entry fee $60.00 Payout 100% on may 16th 8am sign up. weigh in is at 4pm. 6 fish limmit must be at least 14 inches. 

more info call.

wayne 330-308-0910

bob 740-922-4204


----------

